# What are the best Kindle skins / question about Oberon covers



## felicityheaton (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi everyone...

I'm a future proud owner of a Kindle 3. Just waiting for my birthday in a few weeks time and then I can open it. It's a present from my husband.

I'd love to look into things like Skins and Covers while I'm waiting though. It's a nice time out from writing novels and gives me an excuse to procrastinate when I should be doing my authorly work instead.

I've seen numerous skins online, but wanted to know how easy they are to apply, and how easy they are to take off. I know most of them are stickers, which concerns me a bit as I don't want to remove them only to have some sticky residue on the Kindle itself.

Has anyone here changed their skin? Which are the best skins in terms of removing in order to fit another skin, and also in terms of fitting in the first place?

Also, I really want an Oberon cover, but wanted to know first whether you need to remove your Kindle from it every time you want to read something? I've heard that some covers can cause overheating problems with the Kindle, so wanted to be sure that I was doing the right thing when I got one and was reading--remove the cover or leave it on.

Thanks for all your help!

Oh, and if you have some favourite gothic / paranormal type skins for the K3, post links please as that's the sort of skins I'm after!

Felicity


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Decal Girl skins, that is all I've ever used, mostly because they are the only ones who offer the matte finish and I prefer that.  I've never had any trouble with the fit, they've always been perfect.  As far as residue when removing, absolutely not.  You won't even know you ever had a skin on it.  I've even re-used skins a few times, you have to be extremely careful when removing it, try not to stretch it but if you do, a warm hair dryer will help put it back in shape.  And Decal Girl has excellent customer service, I highly recommend them.

When you use the Oberon cover, you do not have to remove your Kindle in order to read.  Most people just fold the cover around to the back and read that way.

Happy Kindling, I know you will love it!


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> When you use the Oberon cover, you do not have to remove your Kindle in order to read. Most people just fold the cover around to the back and read that way.


Seconded, I have had my Kindle in an Oberon cover for about three months and I've never taken it out either for charging or reading, I usually read holding it one-handed, with the cover folded back.


----------



## felicityheaton (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! I had hoped this would be the case. I'm not saying that I'd be changing the skin every five minutes but I might occasionally fancy a change. 

Now I just have to decide which Oberon cover and which skin to get.

There's so many to choose from too. I really do like some of the dragon covers and the rose one... I guess the trick now is to resist buying several!


----------



## Diane in Langley (Mar 7, 2011)

felicityheaton said:


> There's so many to choose from too. I really do like some of the dragon covers and the rose one... I guess the trick now is to resist buying several!


Resistance is futile


----------



## felicityheaton (Aug 31, 2010)

The more I look at them, the more I realise that resisting having more than one may become impossible!

There are so many skins I like too... and now I'm thinking about getting a skin for my netbook as well!


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

Decal Girl plus Oberon = way too many hours spent in front of the computer pondering the "best" combination. Love both and together even more!!! I have changed my skin a couple of times already. No problems, clean as a whistle.


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

felicityheaton said:


> The more I look at them, the more I realise that resisting having more than one may become impossible!
> 
> There are so many skins I like too... and now I'm thinking about getting a skin for my netbook as well!


Don't feel bad. I just ordered my first Oberon Wed (as soon as I came home with my first Kindle) along with ordering a skin from Decal Girl and I am already pondering over them to decide on my second one. LOL If you look through the Oberon thread you will realize how much more beautiful they are than the actual Oberon sight shows. Plus seeing all the wonderful skins with them make you want both even more. Good luck on your decision. I had been deciding a week before I even bought my kindle. LOL


----------



## felicityheaton (Aug 31, 2010)

I've found a few skins by decalgirl that I really really want. I'm definitely getting a skin for my netbook too... but skinit does a really cute Kuromi (character from My Melody / Hello Kitty world), so I might use that for my netbook.

Oberon is a tougher decision. Not only are there all the covers to choose from, there's all the colours too! I'm definitely leaning towards wine / black / purple colours for those. Same goes for the skins. 

There's just so much choice though!

At the moment, I'm leaning towards the Sky Dragon, Medici or Wild Rose...


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

There should be some pics of the new Cloud Dragon one soon.  That one just came out.  I think it comes in wine, red, or black but I would need to double check that to be sure.  This design on this black dragon stands out more than the other dragon one plus you have the design all around rather than just on the front.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Some skins ased on what you said that you might like:
These look like they could go with any of the colors you are considering:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/60372
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/65225

For purple or black maybe one of these:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50274
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50274
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/53192
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50285
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50272 (maybe with wine too)
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/54150
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50470
But quite a few others for purple and black.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

This is what I have with my black sky dragon - and will be keeping it with my upcoming black cloud dragon:



I've tried changing skins because I do like others, but already since my K2, no matter what I do I keep coming back to it. So now I still look at other skins but I've kind of given up on the idea of buying a new one for myself (even though I do try again every once in a while ).

Others I would have liked with a black dragon:



and (but on this one I'm not a fan of the heart shaped balloon on the front):



And I also really like this one that Maries already posted:


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Neo - that is a nice design and colors.  I can see why you keep coming back to that one.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Maries  ! I think it also works well with my reading material - I almost exclusively read epic/high/heroic fantasy, so thematically, the little blue elf and the dragon just work really well together.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never had a problem with the kindle getting too hot in the Oberon cover.  To be honest, this is the first I've even heard of it being an issue.  Hope you don't have that trouble.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I, too, love DecalGirl skins. Have had several, and all have gone on pretty easily and have come off without any trace of residue. As for the Oberon covers, the only time I take my Kindle out of the Oberon is if I want to show off my Kindle and its skin. 

Hope your birthday gets here quickly. I'd be going nuts (if I'm not already there) waiting to get my hands on it. You're gonna love it!!!  Happy birthday early.


----------



## felicityheaton (Aug 31, 2010)

Neo - That's a fantastic choice of skin you have there. I'd definitely go for something like that. I also think the heart balloon on the skin with the red tree doesn't really suit the overall theme of the design.

Maries - Those are some great choices. I really am a sucker for purple, or possibly red.

Here's some of the ones I'm currently enamoured with:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/53740
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50334
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/55338 (this one is calling to me loudest)
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50470
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/51691

And so many more besides!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

felicityheaton said:


> Neo - That's a fantastic choice of skin you have there. I'd definitely go for something like that. I also think the heart balloon on the skin with the red tree doesn't really suit the overall theme of the design.
> 
> Maries - Those are some great choices. I really am a sucker for purple, or possibly red.
> 
> ...


It is really hard to decide with so many. And I think they add some just about every day to make it even more of a challenge - or just to tempt us with new ones. I ended up having the decalgirl site up and the enlarged image of my cover from the Oberon site so I could see them side by side. Not perfect but it did help. Although right now I have a pile of skins to pick from thanks to all the help I received here. I actually have the grey skin with the red on my K3 now. While it looks great with my red cover it reminds me too much of winter with the grey and white so I am trying to decide on which one I want to put on that has more color. It might not look as good with my cover but how I feel about it is more critical.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

A whole bunch of new skins posted today! I think I might have found MINE!

Here it is:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/68134
But this one just makes me smile.....
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/68136

And both have red in them!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I had this one very briefly on my Kindle, and didn't like it at all:










It was very grainy in the print and just looked like a bad quality photo instead of a gorgeous picture - totally disappointing (thought I'd let you know before you go for it!)

Maries, they are both super cute !!!!!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Since you like the wine-colored Oberons, you could go the route I did, in trying to make my fancy new technology look like an old book.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

maries said:


> A whole bunch of new skins posted today! I think I might have found MINE!
> 
> Here it is:
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/68134
> ...


Marie, I like the first one best.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Marie, I like the first one best.


Thanks. I agree the first one is the better choice esp with my cover and I hope to have it on my kindle before the weekend.  But the owl is a cutey.


----------



## felicityheaton (Aug 31, 2010)

Marie, the first one is lovely on those two new ones. I like that one.

ScaryMerry, that's a nice old-world look. I like that. Sort of makes me think about fantasy stuff or steampunk.

Neo, thanks for the heads up. That red skin looks as though it should be a beautiful print. Disappointing to hear that it's not that good close up. I'd hate to buy something expecting it to be beautiful only for it to look badly printed.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Please check out our three new designs released this week. This may give you more options


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Neo said:


> I had this one very briefly on my Kindle, and didn't like it at all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that you weren't satisfied. I love that skin, and have thought about buying it when I'm in the market for a new one. Did you get it in the matte finish or the glossy? Have you let DecalGirl know that you're dissatisfied. They might be able to fix it since it's gorgeous!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you weren't satisfied. I love that skin, and have thought about buying it when I'm in the market for a new one. Did you get it in the matte finish or the glossy? Have you let DecalGirl know that you're dissatisfied. They might be able to fix it since it's gorgeous!


I got it in the matte finish, and truth be told never even thought to write to DG. I just took it off and put m good old favorite Dark Fairy back on 

I did, however, take a picture before taking it off - not sure how well it shows the graininess, but here it goes:










This is a detail close up:


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have the one called "Red and Black" on both my iPad (glossy skin) and my Kindle 3 (matte). Both are beautiful, but I think the reds and golds are less grainy and even more gorgeous on my iPad.

iPad:









Kindle 3:


----------



## felicityheaton (Aug 31, 2010)

My Oberon cover came today. After much deliberation, I went with the Wild Rose design in black and it's beautiful. I'm so glad that it came before I got my grubby mitts on my Kindle 3. I don't get my Kindle until my birthday on Thursday, but now I at least have a way of protecting it the moment I do.

I also made up my mind about the DG skins and went with the Wicked one in matt / satin finish. http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/55338

I'll post about what I think of it when it comes... and of course what I think of the Kindle when I can finally use it. I have another novel to write first. It's going to be tough to avoid playing with it!

The Oberon cover is just beautiful though. It cost me a small fortune to get it shipped over to the UK, but it was worth it, and thankfully I didn't get charged Import VAT and Post Office handling charges. I've been stumped for those before, adding around £25 to the cost of a game I imported. Grr. I'd heard mixed things about importing Oberon covers because they're leather. Some people were charged import taxes and some weren't. Guess I'm one of the lucky ones!

Thanks for all your wonderful replies and for helping me out. I really want a DG skin or similar for my netbook now...

Felicity


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought I'd pop my Oberon question in here as well: For those who have contacted them (here, via email or facebook), how long did it take for them to answer?


----------

